# How much should i feed please?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, My chis like cooked chicken for their dinner, but I,m not sure how much i should be giving them. They have kibble in the mornings, they dont eat that much of it, but they do get little tid bits throughout the day as well, I have been filling up a small bowl ,i would say it would have about as much as 1 of those foil dinners for small dogs you can buy in the supermarket, like My dog or natures gift, they eat the lot and would eat more if i let them.I normaly like them to finish off with kibble if they are still hungry, so they get all their vitamins ext from that,am i doing this the right way? and how much chicken should i feed? thanks.


----------

